# How to use the Burrow movement?



## tennyson (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just a simple question.  When a creature burrows, does it invite an attack of opportunity if it only moves?  Basically, I'm wondering if _burrow_ should be treated as a movement or an action.  

Thanks!


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 14, 2005)

Burrowing is movement and provokes AoO as all movement does.  The creature burrowing could withdraw to avoid the AoO.  Also, most burrowing creatures can quickly and easily gain cover, which negates attacks of opportunity.  One more thing, you can take a 5ft-step in a movement mode for which you have a listed speed (assuming >5ft speed).  This means that a creature such as a thoqqua could take a 5ft-burrow straight down, obtaining full cover and normal cover, its choice (it might allow its head to stick up for example).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 14, 2005)

tennyson said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a simple question.  When a creature burrows, does it invite an attack of opportunity if it only moves?  Basically, I'm wondering if _burrow_ should be treated as a movement or an action.
> 
> Thanks!







If the creature has to dig in order to burrow, I would say an AoO applies.  If the creature essentially "swims" through stone, I would say not.



RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 14, 2005)

tennyson said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a simple question.  When a creature burrows, does it invite an attack of opportunity if it only moves?  Basically, I'm wondering if _burrow_ should be treated as a movement or an action.
> 
> Thanks!







If the creature has to dig in order to burrow, I would say an AoO applies.  If the creature essentially "swims" through stone, I would say not.



RC


----------



## werk (Jul 14, 2005)

I think the better question is:  Do special movement modes such as swim, fly, burrow, and climb provoke AoO as a distracting act?  Obviously the movement rules for AoO apply.

'It makes sense to me' that they should all provoke, but I can't find it anywhere that they do...rather, I'm finding inference to that they do not.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/naturalSpecialAbilities.htm#movementModes

Good question tennyson.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 14, 2005)

Movement out of or within threatened spaces provokes AoOs.

The manner of movement does not matter.


----------



## tennyson (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I just wanted to clarify one more thing (and I hope the rules support me on this, otherwise our group has been making a HUGE mistake):

If a character _only_ moves, and takes no action (regardless of moving through a threatened area), do they provoke an AoO?  Infiniti2000's suggestion of taking a 5' burrow movement prompts me to ask this question.

Thanks!


----------



## FireLance (Jul 15, 2005)

This is basically the Withdraw action (look under full-round actions in the PH or the SRD). The first square that the creature moves out of is not considered threatened, so the creature would not provoke any AOOs for moving out of that square. If it subsequently moves through another threatened square, it provokes AOOs as normal.

For Large and larger creatures (who occupy more than 1 square), I would rule that the first 5 feet of movement does not provoke AOOs.


----------



## 3d6 (Jul 15, 2005)

tennyson said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies everyone.  I just wanted to clarify one more thing (and I hope the rules support me on this, otherwise our group has been making a HUGE mistake):
> 
> If a character _only_ moves, and takes no action (regardless of moving through a threatened area), do they provoke an AoO?  Infiniti2000's suggestion of taking a 5' burrow movement prompts me to ask this question.
> 
> Thanks!



 No, that's not correct. If you do nothing but move, the square you started in doesn't count as threatened. That's it. If you move out of another threatened square, you provoke an attack, as normal. This means that if you are adjacent to a creature with reach, you can't get away using normal movement without provoking an attack.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 15, 2005)

I would echo the Crowking's line, burrowing that takes digging would draw AoO, Earth Glide ability burrowing would not.

 To bad the RAW didn't clarify this. Seems to be a lot of that going on recently (whip, entangle, etc.. )


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 15, 2005)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> I would echo the Crowking's line, burrowing that takes digging would draw AoO, Earth Glide ability burrowing would not.
> 
> To bad the RAW didn't clarify this. Seems to be a lot of that going on recently (whip, entangle, etc.. )




The reason it didn't clarify this is because it does not need clarification.

Movement provokes AoOs.  Not "normal movement" or "walking / jogging / running."

The only place that might need a clarification is in the case of Earth Glide, the creature may have cover from the ground during parts of their movement, and a creature with cover doesn't provoke AoOs.  Even then, this isn't so much a clarification so much as a reminder.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 15, 2005)

3d6 said:
			
		

> No, that's not correct. If you do nothing but move, the square you started in doesn't count as threatened. That's it. If you move out of another threatened square, you provoke an attack, as normal. This means that if you are adjacent to a creature with reach, you can't get away using normal movement without provoking an attack.



 You specifically need to use the Withdraw action.  For example, using two movement actions (just movement) is not sufficient.  Using the Run action (just movement) is not sufficient.  Withdraw has other special considerations than just movement (i.e. not usable against invisible opponents, cannot use it while blind, need to have the listed speed).


----------

